# Fat Burning Furnace System



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

You know, the ad at the top of some of the forums. Has anyone tried it?

I did some checking online, and it seems to be a weight-lifting regimen with some nutritional advice. Looks like the weight lifting is a little different: do it slowly so as to fatigue the muscles quickly and have them build up faster. (And we all know more muscle = more fat burned.)

Do you think it's worth the $40 that they're asking?


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I have seen several things that talk about the more muscle more fat burned issue and the bottom line is that it doesn't make enough difference to count, especially for women. The thing that gets left out is unless you are eating more and what not to build muscle that the difference is only about 2lbs. Each pound of muscle only burns 4-10 more calories per day versus fat. Even if you look at the older more positive numbers it still only gets up to about 50. As a woman it is really hard to build more muscle because we are not built to do so and most don't want the bulk it would require.

However weight training does help your overall metabolism but I wouldn't pay someone $40 to find a different way to do the weigh training.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for the reply, Pink Carnation.

In the ad, the guy talks about how his wife lost 8 dress sizes by following his system. Sounds too good to be true . . . I wonder if someone else has tried this and had success.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

The older I get, the slower my metabolism gets...so the more I have to work just to keep the status quo. What a vicious cycle. 

I wouldn't pay $40.00. I'd just get some hand weights and use them in conjunction with my exercises - (or get them back from my DD!)


----------

